# Maße MP277 8" Touch



## McMeta (22 April 2009)

Moinsen,
ich habe mich heute gefragt ob ich jetzt total bescheuert bin.
Laut CA01 hat das MP277 8" Touch äußere Abmessungen von 240x180mm (BxH)
Dieses will ich in ein Rittal Compact-Panel einbauen das eine maximale Einbaubreite von 244mm hat, es müssten also noch 4mm Luft sein.
Beides ist heute angekommen. Mit Erstaunen musste ich feststellen, dass das MP277 zu breit ist!! Laut meinem Maßband ist es nämlich 250x190mm!
Habt ihr schon solche Erfahrungen gemacht oder kann ich einfach nicht lesen?
MfG
McMeta


----------



## Perfektionist (23 April 2009)

ich hab auch ein Dokument, wo ein "Frontmaß" von 180x240 angegeben ist.


----------



## McMeta (23 April 2009)

ja da bin ich ja auch von ausgegangen. aber die realität sieht anders aus.
Hat vielleicht jemand noch ein MP277 8" Touch da und könnte einmal nachmessen wie es bei ihm aussieht?


----------



## Jägerund Sammler (23 April 2009)

Siemens hat für die Panel MP 277 8" und 10" neue Abmessungen im Programm. Die alten Bestellnummern haben die Lieferung des Panels mit neuen Abmessungen zur Folge. Für die alten Abmessungen sind neue Bestellnummern erforderlich. 

Nun habe ich aber noch nicht herausfinden können, worauf sich diese Maße beziehen. Ob auf das Ausschnittmaß oder das Aussenmaß.


Info von Siemens:

+ MP 277 8" Touch und MP 277 10" Touch mit neuer Rahmengeometrie ab
sofort lieferbar (Vertriebs- und Lieferfreigabe) (2009-04-17)
[35705562]
Für Produkte: 6AV6643-0CB01-1AX1; 6AV6643-0CB01-1AX5; 6AV66
Ab sofort wird das SIMATIC MP 277 8' Touch und MP 277 10' Touch 
mit neuer Rahmengeometrie im Neuteil- und Ersatzteilgeschäft 
geliefert. MP 277 mit alter Rahmenabmessung können mit neuer 
Bestellnummer bezogen werden. ...

*vde*


----------



## McMeta (23 April 2009)

na super! das hätte man auch beim siemens support wissen können.....

Also Auschnittmaß ist gleich, nur das Frontmaß ist größer

PS: Beitrag von Siemens wurde am 17.04.2009 veröffentlicht, bestellt habe ich das Panel am 08.04.2009..... große Klasse...


----------



## Jägerund Sammler (23 April 2009)

OK, jetzt ich wieder!

Wir haben Folien für die Panel machen lassen da ist dann unser Firmenlogo und so drauf. Sind die inneren Abmessungen dafür denn dann auch wieder anders? Dann können wir unsere Bestände verbrennen und teure neue machen lassen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 April 2009)

Gehäuse nach gemessen 224 x 165
Front nach gesmessen 240 x 179
Einbautiefe ca. 60
(alles in mm)

meiner meinung nacht, entspricht das den Datenblatt

Anhang anzeigen BA_Bediengert MP 277_d.pdf


----------



## McMeta (23 April 2009)

Ab sofort wird das SIMATIC *MP 277 8" Touch* und *MP 277 10" Touch* mit neuer Rahmengeometrie im Neuteil- und Ersatzteilgeschäft geliefert. MP 277 mit alter Rahmenabmessung können mit neuer Bestellnummer bezogen werden.
Die völlig funktionsidentischen MP 277 werden mit einem umlaufend ca. 5mm größeren Frontrahmen geliefert., wobei der Einbauausschnitt identisch bleibt. Sämtliche Bestellungen werden ab sofort mit dem Erzeugnisstand E-Stand 15 ausgeliefert. 
Durch die neue Frontrahmengeometrie sind die Frontabmessungen zu folgenden SIMATIC Panels identisch: 
• TP 270 10"
• MP 270 10" Touch
• MP 377 12" Touch
• Thin Client 10" Touch
• KTP1000 Basic 
Ebenfalls werden mit dem neuen Ausgabestand neue Federspannern ausgeliefert. Die Federspanner ermöglichen eine schnellere und einfachere Montage des Panels und sind für Blechstärken von 1,0 mm bis 4 mm einsetzbar. Mit ihnen wird der IP 65-Einbau schon ab einer Blechstärke von 1,5 mm ohne zusätzlichen Spannrahmen erreicht. 
Die bekannten Aluminium-Spanner sind in einem Montageset (Aluspanner) weiterhin zu beziehen. Damit ist der Einbau in Frontplatten mit bis zu 6 mm Materialstärke möglich. 

Werden die MP 277 in Profilschaltschränken eingesetzt, bei denen der Rahmen seitlich anliegt, so muss auf die neuen Abmessungen geachtet werden. Für Neuteil- und Ersatzteilbestellungen sind ab sofort in diesem Fall die neuen Bestellnummern mit alter Rahmenabmessung zu verwenden. 
Die Spannrahmen haben ebenfalls eine Vergrößerung erfahren, um genügend Montageplatz für die neuen Federspanner zu bieten. Der E-Stand wurde erhöht. 

*Bestelldaten:* 
*Fabrikatebezeichnung* *Frontabmessungen* *Bestellnummer*     SIMATIC MP 277 8" Touch ab E-Stand 15, neue Abmessungen 190 mm x 250 mm 6AV6 643-0CB01-1AX1  SIMATIC MP 277 8" Touch alte Abmessungen 180 mm x 240 mm  6AV6 643-0CB01-1AX5
     SIMATIC MP 277 10 " Touch ab E-Stand 15, neue Abmessungen 275 mm x 335 mm 6AV6 643-0CD01-1AX1  SIMATIC MP 277 10" Touch alte Abmessungen 263 mm x 325 mmm  6AV6 643-0CD01-1AX5

*Zubehör für MP 277* *Bestellnummer*     Spannerset Alu-Spanner, Inhalt 20 Stk. 6AV6 671-8XK00-0AX0  Spannerset Federspanner, Inhalt 20 Stk. 6AV6 671-8XK00-0AX1  Spannrahmen für MP 277 8" Touch 6AV6 671-3CS00-0AX0  Spannrahmen für 10"/12" Touch Panel 6AV6 671-8XS00-0AX0  Servicepaket für MP 277 8” Touch, MP 277 8” Key, MP 277 10” Touch 6AV6 671-3XA01-0AX11


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 April 2009)

...weiß den jemand ob die neuen Gehäuse jetzt auch stabiler sind....?


----------



## Perfektionist (23 April 2009)

jetzt, wo hier auch das MP277-10" ins Gespräch kommt: ja, da war was! Bei den Geräten wurde eine Schwachstelle nachgebessert.

und da ich dem Helmut sein Post erst jetzt sehe: ich selbst habs nicht in der Hand gehabt - aber wir (mein Chef) haben auf genau diese neuen Geräte gewartet und nun vor wenigen Wochen zum Austausch gegen alte, angeknackste bekommen.


----------

